# trainee research in Bangkok



## sarah.alonso (May 8, 2011)

Hello,

I'm a third year french student,in corporate communication and team management.
In order to validate my diploma I have to do a mandatory internship (from 4th of July to 30 od december) and deeply want to make it in Bangkok.

At school, by working in collaboration with graphic designers beginners and a team of students also teached me how to use photoshop and indesign softwares, learn to create a communication strategy, the use of media tools / non-media and the development of media plans. My advantage resides in a technical training (design with photoshop), practical (real and fictional cases) and managerial (project management in real teams and advertisers).

I would like to know if there is any internships available starting the following July for a period of 6 months in one of your companies as communication / event planing assistant ?

Please, feel free to contact me if you are interested by seeing my resume and cover letter.


----------

